# I Got Saanen Fever!!



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

Okay, I found a Saanen doe.

Here is her pedigree- http://adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx ... S001474820

this is the ad-

Wild Child Charm Wahoo Ally-ADGA Registered Saanen

DOB-2-21-09

She is a first freshner this year in March. She kid with twins, a buck & doe. She is dam raising the buck kid and I am heat pasteurizing the doe kid on a bucket with three others. She had an easy birth with no assistance. She has a very nice well attached udder. I am milking her on the stand once a day and letting her buck kid nurse freely. She is a friendly doe who was born on our farm. She was a bottle baby herself. She stands well for me to hand milk her. We are downsizing our small herd, they are my 13 year old daughters 4-H projects and the herd has grown over the last 4 years.

Comes from:
McQuitty Farm
Western-Acres
Mill-Mac &
Windsor Manor Lines

She is asking $325 but I think I can talk her down to $300... Is she worth that. I think so? Her sire appraised for LA 90!


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

I have raised Nigerians for 10 years, I am really interested in PB Alpines, Saanens, and Sables. But I know NOTHING as far as what a good pedigree is for the standard girls. So I need you guys to save me! lol :grouphug: :hug:


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

Here is a picture of her. She doesn't look like she is in the best condition here. But conformationally how does she look?


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

I would ask for a current picture and how much she is milking a day. Based on that photo I definitely wouldn't buy her. She looks like she was drug through the dirt. Lol. Too thin for an animal that isn't milking (going by that picture). She might be a hard keeper... I guess I'd pass.


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

Okay thanks! I will just get a Nigerian buck I have been :drool: over instread. lol thanks you! :hi5: :grouphug: :hug:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

If that's a current photo, ask to go down to $100.. not kidding, that doe looks to be in awful condition


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

Poor girl. No doe should look like that EVER! Even if she has a recent picture, she looked like that once and she can look like that again. Offer her $50 and take her out of that place!


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

Wow...I mean, I know my doe is in horrible condition, but that's just awful. She's a bit thin and extremely dirty. If they can't even bathe her for a nice picture, I don't know how well-cared for she'd really be right now. Her coat looks pretty rough, too, like she needs a good round of worming.

Conformation-wise, I do like her. She looks to have the "typical" dropped heels of a Saanen that I absolutely hate, but that's not that big of an issue. Her pedigree's nice too, I see Ruhigestelle and Two-Ceders hiding in there.

What I would do is ask for recent, clean pictures, side and rear, and see if she doesn't look any better then. Make sure they have test papers (CAE/CL, etc.), find out what kind of worming schedule she's on, and see if they don't have pictures of her parents. As it stands, I'd pay $100 TOPS for her.


----------



## Saanens N Alpines (Oct 20, 2010)

I might be tempted to buy her because I feel sorry for her. That price is outrageous, though. She looks wormy because she is so thin and it looks like it's taking it's toll on her coat. I agree with the $100.00 recommendation. If they will use that pic to try to sell her, it makes me wonder how well they take care of their goats.


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

I agree with Saanens N Alpines. My friend had 3 does, one is now mine, and even with triplets and being milked, they never looked that bad! There looks to be something going on there. 

She looks to be well put together tho. I would make and offer on her if that is the way she actually looks now. Can you visit her place and go look at her in person?


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

She looks like a nice tall doe with straight legs.
I would definitly ask how much she is milking and definitly ask about her health records and even I even THOUGHT about putting her in my vehicle or trailer, look at her gums, eyelids. Feel her coat all over. Look at her feet, see if she has hoof rot or not. AND ask if she has had CAE/CL/Johnes tests and ask to see them.
I agree she is VERY skinny. I though my Saanen looked bad. But now I just want to show her to the world. LOL She definitly needs something!


----------



## SweetSaanens (Mar 6, 2011)

Wow! I can't believe they are asking $300 for her! They should be offering her to anybody for free as long as they are willing to take her to the vet and pay her bill. Definitely demand recent tests before buying her if you go for it and at $350 that should be included.

If you ever consider a Saanen wether, I had 3 born this week and they are $80, on very good feed and very healthy. :wink:


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

I raise Saanens as well as Lamanchas, and that doe is in horrible condition! I would NEVER ask that kind of money for something that looks like that. Some of my saanen does do get thin after kidding, but never to that point. Poor thing.


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

that is so sad, that poor doe! She looks absolutely awful  I have Saanens myself and I would never let one get like that - and if I did I wouldnt advertise it! She looks very small-boned as well and could cause trouble for you. To be honest she is emaciated, sick, and dirty. Very sad  

LW


----------

